# Have you finished theorising? GREECE are the daddy.



## Kento (Sep 1, 2006)

*Have you finished theorising? Team GREECE is the daddy.*

Over the past few days i've listened to all your reasons why Greece couldn't do what they 've just done.

Good luck in your Bronze medal match.


----------



## Jordan VS WHO!! (Jun 25, 2004)

USA: Ju b33n own3d!!


Now the question is, what does the US have to do to win the 3rd place game. I say fire the coach. The US should have been playing big the whole time, and not with the outside game with 5 guards.


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

Jordan VS WHO!! said:


> w the question is, what does the US have to do to win the 3rd place game. I say fire the coach. The US should have been playing big the whole time, and not with the outside game with 5 guards.


Don't blame the coach, you missed the players.

Mine is a provocation: leave the NBA players and make a team with Americans who play in Europe.


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Darman said:


> Mine is a provocation: leave the NBA players and make a team with Americans who play in Europe.


Well, maybe not whole team, but adding some players who have experience and success playing under international rules would be a good idea. It's just that it doesn't go well with the marketting policy.
Though, Anthony Parker will be playing in the NBA since the next season, so he should qualify.


----------



## Sad Mafioso (Nov 7, 2004)

When USA beat Greece by 66 points Scottie Pippen said fairly."Greeks have to learn 66 things more things about basketball."

Mr Pippen we learned but now its your turn to learn 6 

Translation: OWNED


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

^:rofl:


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

No baiting.


----------

